# Which ISP is best for decent direct download speed and torrent download speed in Kolkata?



## Amit Majumder (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Guys,
This is my first thread in Digit Forums, so please forgive me for any inconveniences I may have caused. Here is my problem. I stay in Kolkata and use PMPL broadband for my internet connection. I use their 256kbps Rs. 440/- connections which painfully slow. But their torrent download speed are very high as 6-7 MBps (for the recent torrents with high seeds). But I want good speeds in direct download too. I tried their upper connections but they do not the give value for money. I wanted to ask, which ISP would be the best to chose for Downloading stuff directly from the internet and in torrent? I want around 100KBps -150KBps on direct and as much high as possible on the torrent. Please can you guys suggest me the best ISP that is available in Kolkata who can give me both good connection and value for money? Also can you tell which type of bandwidth I need to get for streaming Youtube videos in 360p smoothly and without buffering?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Amit, Welcome to TDF  I see it's your first post here.

Have you tried or seen Alliance? I have heard they are pretty good, their rates are also okayish. I think you need to pay around ₹ 1000 per month for 1 mbps, without any bloody FUP. And after 1 or 2 am the speed goes up, and stays until 8 a.m I think, check their site please. And they also have that Torrent peering thingy, about which I personally have no idea.
360p videos without buffering? Let me see, I have a 1.8 mbps BSNL connection, and when it's really 1.8 mbps, I can watch 720p without buffering, so count from that perspective.


----------



## Amit Majumder (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.  So it means that if I get a 512 kbps connection, I can watch 360p videos without buffering?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

The torrent peering works in alliance broadband.
They have some system similar to a LAN.
So if you and some else guy on the same network have the same torrent so it starts sharing from him which results in increased speeds.


----------



## Amit Majumder (Mar 15, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> The torrent peering works in alliance broadband.
> They have some system similar to a LAN.
> So if you and some else guy on the same network have the same torrent so it starts sharing from him which results in increased speeds.


Hey Tanmoy, Thanks for your answer. BTW can you suggest some other ISP's than alliance. My local cable operators doesn't provide alliance and when I contacted one of their agents here, they told me my area is out of their reach. Please tell me name of any other ISP's.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2014)

Amit Majumder said:


> Thank you for your reply.  So it means that if I get a 512 kbps connection, I can watch 360p videos without buffering?



Get at least 786kbps for _seamless_ 360p buffering.

You will get 90-95 KB/s DL speed.

However, with change in web trends, I really feel that anything below 1mbps is _slow._ 2mbps should be preferred though.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2014)

Agree with Sujay. You should look for 1 mbps at least. However I'm saying this cause for past 4/5 years I'm using 2 mbps, and anything slower than that seems terrible. If money is bit of an issue then aim for 768 kbps.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get at least 786kbps for _seamless_ 360p buffering.
> 
> You will get 90-95 KB/s DL speed.
> 
> However, with change in web trends, I really feel that anything below 1mbps is _slow._ 2mbps should be preferred though.


Even with 768kbps, 360p videos still buffer because of the bandwidth being shared. 

1mbps is great for watching 360P


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2014)

^Sharing is very subjective matter. Even on 1mbps, 360p can buffer. I'm using 768kbps plan now, and face no issue while buffering 360p, tdf being browsed (light pages).


----------



## Ironman (Mar 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Hello Amit, Welcome to TDF  I see it's your first post here.
> 
> Have you tried or seen Alliance? I have heard they are pretty good, their rates are also okayish. I think you need to pay around ₹ 1000 per month for 1 mbps, without any bloody FUP. And after 1 or 2 am the speed goes up, and stays until 8 a.m I think, check their site please. And they also have that Torrent peering thingy, about which I personally have no idea.
> 360p videos without buffering? Let me see, I have a 1.8 mbps BSNL connection, and when it's really 1.8 mbps, I can watch 720p without buffering, so count from that perspective.



1.8 mbps  how much does it cost ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

Ironman said:


> 1.8 mbps  how much does it cost ?


Doesn't come under any plan. They simply asked to pay ₹ 1800 p.m, then my clever parents applied that 10% discount for being a government employee even over that.
Quite honestly, after seeing the condition of our state (WB) I am more than happy with the rate


----------



## Amit Majumder (Mar 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Doesn't come under any plan. They simply asked to pay ₹ 1800 p.m, then my clever parents applied that 10% discount for being a government employee even over that.
> Quite honestly, after seeing the condition of our state (WB) I am more than happy with the rate



Can you share the Link of the plan you are using from the bsnl website?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2014)

Amit Majumder said:


> Can you share the Link of the plan you are using from the bsnl website?


You have missed the first five words of my reply


----------



## Ironman (Mar 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Doesn't come under any plan. They simply asked to pay ₹ 1800 p.m, then my clever parents applied that 10% discount for being a government employee even over that.
> Quite honestly, after seeing the condition of our state (WB) I am more than happy with the rate



I really want that speed , so Who should i speak to (in the BSNL Office)?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

The head of your local telephone exchange. Again, you must have strong connection.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 27, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> The head of your local telephone exchange. Again, you must have strong connection.



Hey ............ psssstttt ................ can you get me one ??



I was just kidding !


----------



## heartless (May 6, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking this thread but I want to know the same thing as OP and don't want to create another thread for it...
Just want a decent download speed from file sharing sites as well as peering. Also, little bit of youtube. I'm willing to spend upto 1500/month for it. Which would be better? BSNL/Alliance/Reliance?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 7, 2014)

^ currently it's Alliance.


----------



## heartless (May 7, 2014)

Alright kg11sgbg. Thank you for replying.


----------



## agarwalmohit (May 9, 2014)

Well, I got the 4MB plan from Airtel fixed line broadband today.
I get 250-550 kbps ke aas paas download, costs 1450/- Monthly! + 1000 local minutes free + 1 wifi modem/router free+ No connection charge.
After 15 GB it will drop to 512kbps, so actual download will be around 64kbps after the 15gb cap. 
 *www.speedtest.net/result/3490260849.png

But I am not satisfied with that. I want more download. I will try Rapid Plus 80GB @8mbps next month.

I don't do lots of torrent downloads, but I do lots of youtube video watching and around 20gb worth of directed download/upload each month. 
Which ISP do you recommend? I live near BurraBazar


----------

